# Matshita UJ-850S Driver Error



## Larsia (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4527 with a Matshita DVD/CD-ROM drive

The problem is that my computer is no longer recognizing my DVD drive. I don't believe that the drive itself is broken since when I put in a CD or DVD the light flashes on the drive but the computer does not recognize the drive is there much less that there is something in it. When I open the Device Manager it gives me the following error for the drive:

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

I've tried uninstalling the driver and using the check for solutions button in the properties. I'd like to know what I can do to return the drive to proper working order.

Drive specs:

Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device
Device type: DVD/CD-ROM drives
Manufacturer: (Standard CD-ROM drives)


----------

